# Allee Girl has passed



## Zee9 (Dec 21, 2016)

Until you meet her again...... One day! Rest In Peace!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Allee sounds like a absolute sweetheart, if you would like her name added to the Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Once again so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Allee.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your loss of your beautiful Allee. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Allee..my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time. Thank you for sharing her pics..her looks are as beautiful as her soul/personality.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am sorry to hear about your Allee. So many of us have traveled that difficult road. May your memories of Allee and all your happy times comfort you and help you during this time. Allee sure was a beautiful dog and much loved by your family.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like you gave your Allee a wonderful life and she lived happily and made the most of it. As Golden lovers, we all share your loss and know the heartache. I hope your heart can find some peace soon. I'm sure you know how lucky you were to have the chance to share the life of special Golden named Allee.

Godspeed to Allee.

dlm ny country


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Allee will live forever in your, and your family's, hearts. 

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is, and even more so when it's us humans that have to say "when". I hope peace finds your heart soon. Dogspeed to sweet Allee.


----------



## waltrav (Nov 15, 2018)

Allee was a wonderful girl. I am very sorry for your loss. 
She probably loved humans by nature, but also because she
had great humans in her family that nurtured her.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm very sorry. Sending comforting thoughts and prayers!


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I truly understand your pain. I too had to put down my girl. She had Hermangiosarcoma, a cancer too. You are correct when you say


> I never knew how much I loved that darn dog until I had to actually tell someone I was ready for them to end her life.


. My wife and I went to the Vet, but I signed all the paperwork and was with her until she passed. It tore me up as it did you. 



As a dog owner we all know they live far shorter lives than us. We will have many dogs that enter our lives and make lasting impressions on us. Just as your girl did to you. As long as you keep her in your memories she is never really gone. She will still run and play when you think of her. You did a mercy for her. What she could not do for herself. You ended her pain with your love. It was hard for you to do, AND it was the right thing to do.


----------

